# Tecumseh LEV100 4 HP Engine HELP!!



## djollie (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok I have a Tec LEV100 that a good friend of mine had in storage and was gonna toss. I figured that I could sell it to someone or mess around and try to make something with it. So I put it in my storage at my apt and it sat there for a minute. Basically I tried to start it up today and it was spitting fuel out of the exhaust. At first I thought that maybe it was just left over crap from who knows when, but after I put new fuel in I noticed that after about 10 minutes all the fuel in the tank was now gone....... in the block..... somewhere. 
I know a little about small engines so I went ahead and was looking to see if I could figure out why all the fuel was kicked into the engine without pulling on any cables or nothing. I soon there after had to do some things and I am still in the process of trying to fix it to get rid of it. 
If I had to make a "GUESS" I would think that a valve was stuck open or something, but since this site is here I thought I would ask to get some feedback on what it may be. Thanks for any help that may come along.

djollie


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well your friend should have tossed it, :lol: but, it really sounds like he left the engine setting up without draining the fuel, or he didn't drain the fuel bowl. now, in any engine that has set up for a long period of time, You Should Go Ahead And Change The Oil. also if it was left with fuel in it, its not a valve thing, no, more sounds along the line of a carb in desperate need of a rebuild, two things that could be wrong, the float, and the inlet needle( controlled by the float which controls the incomming fuel to prevent over running) now the float could have a pinhole in it, which in most cases from a mower being improperly stored they will develope one, and/or some crap and old rotten fuel stuck the needle, now in the most part, THE CARB should be rebuilt, and to check to make sure the needle is good, it should show no wear, should move freely, the float should not be heavy, if it sloshes, it needs a new one, if it has none of the two symptoms and well floats in water pretty well, then its ok. of course the float pin itself can get stuck, make sure thats nice and free, but you should, take the carb off, take it apart, remember where the parts went of course, and soak all metal parts in some carb cleaner, purchase a rebuild/overhaul kit for the carb and rebuild the carb. but it sounds like the float is either sticking, the inlet needle is sticking, or the float is bad. also, do change the oil, before you attempt to start the engine, its most likely you have fuel in the oil, also the old oil unless you did change it would have broken down and formed some acid. smell your oil, its most likely gas is in it, now if it is, rebuild your carb, drain your oil good, wait till it drains completely, then refill with some good hd30weight oil, and then try and start it. keep a check on the oil as well, smell of it, and after all is sorted out, run the engine a couple of hours and change the oil again to rid the engine of oil in the gas.


----------



## djollie (Apr 22, 2005)

WHOAH! You rule the school! I haven't even been able to try it yet but I feel like you are the one that would know whats wrong with it. You know that now that you mention it, when I was taking off the part that the dipstick was in, all the gas/oil that WAS in the engine proceeded to go elsewhere (on the ground)..... So if that is of any help to diagnose this issue then sweet!
So I will check the float and pin and get back to you on what happens. Also what are these carb kits running for in price cause I am selling this mower for only 50-70 bucks. If there are any "ghetto" tricks to the trade that can save me a little green that would cool.

THANKS

djollie


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well see, when the float fails( pinhole or split) or the needle or even the float pin ( holds the float on) can get stuck, or the inlet needle can get a little worn and won't seal. now when either of these happen and gas starts running out the exhaust, most likely it will get so full, it will run into the breather and straight into the oil. also the dipsick you took off most likely from well most likely gas got in there with the oil, was overfull and ran everywhere. as for ghetto tricks, the only thing to do with a bad float is to buy a new one to replace it, as for the rest, if the mower was not used much at all, most of that stuff can be reused. also to clean the carb, couple cans of cheapo carb cleaner, one to run out into a bowl to soak the carb, and the other to blow the holes out and all later, most people forget that little jet right there where the bowl nut goes up into, and that really tiny hole right there on the side of that as well. and your price to sell it would be right, you may put a couple hours into it, and as for a carb rebuild, i wouldn't know the price. since i only use briggs, only used a couple tecs and in that time never a rebuild on the carb's, both are walbro but the tecs i had were small hp models (and blew up well before they needed a rebuild). if you find out its the float, take the carb apart and go ahead and clean it, and replace the float if its pinholed and be careful with the gaskets and put it back together, change the oil to rid it of gas and get it running good, and sell it., but make sure the flywheel brake works though, that must be in operating condition in order to sell it. you can get a rebuild kit or any little part you need at a small engine shop.


----------



## djollie (Apr 22, 2005)

Another thing is that I was trying to find a diagram or a picture of the governor/choke system because I found out yesterday from my roommate that a guy that we both know and cant stand came over and was screwing around with it about 7 months ago when I was outta town. I feel like there is something missing but cant quite place a finger on it. And when I make any adjustment to the choke, it does nothing to the throttle plate. Maybe thats the way its supposed to be but I dont think so. Otherwise its all cleaned up, I just want to go get a new sparkplug and double check that there is in fact nothing missing. 

Thanks for all you help....

djollie


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

he may have taken the some of the linkage off, or its just disconnected.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Do yourself a favor....tie a rope to that motor and use it for a boat anchor. That's all a Tecumseh (aka To Sucky) is good for.


----------



## djollie (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn I wish I knew what the linkage is that you are talking about. I fired it up a few times, or tried, and it fires for a little bit but dies right away. I did not get any carb cleaner when I cleaned out the carb but I got it apart again and about to go to get some cleaner. I will get back to you about my boat anchor......


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well don't take it about what he said seriously, hey if you can get it going good, sale it "as is" for a good amount. but see carb cleaner dissolves gum, gunk etc out of even the tiniest of passages. and is a must have for any rebuild


----------



## djollie (Apr 22, 2005)

So I cleaned the carb and now when it starts it runs for about 4 or 5 seconds and then cuts out. And usually only when there is carb cleaner sprayed in it. It seems like it wants to run but then is cut off as if I disengage the the spark. Is there any way to check that? Or do you think it is strictly carb? THANKS

djollie


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well the carb cleaner will choke it out, mainly because its not really that good at burning and is going in and making it way too rich. now it could be the float has stuck again, take the bowl off after crimping the fuel line and make the float go up and down by hand, spray it down if it has some trash. also do you have the needle's set right? 1.5 turns out after turning them all the way in, Not Tightly by wrenching, by hand and not real tight, and back em out 1.5 turns to get it going and adjust from there. also, when running, if it puffs black smoke, its way too rich. doesn't run fully, its lean. now to check the spark, there is many ways, by holding the handle's down and pull on it to start while holding the plug wire (warning will shock the hell outta you) or take the plug out while still in the plug wire and turn it over and watch for a strong spark. or test it with a designated tester


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

woops, also when checking the fuel float, and having the line crimped, while hooked up, let it go and it should run out good, if it doesn't the line may be clogged. crimp it afterwards of course


----------



## djollie (Apr 22, 2005)

What do you mean by the "needle"? Sorry for being so ignorant about this stuff. Thanks again for all your help so far.

djollie


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its called a inlet needle valve, its motivated by the float, when the fuel in the bowl drops, the float drops and pulls that valve down, and lets in fuel then when it gets full enough it closes back up due to the float pushing it up, also there may be a needle right on the bowl nut, some have em and some don't. the other needle is the idle mixture and really hads no need to be messed with unless it runs rough at idle, but the high speed screw determines the fuel let out. too rich and it will run rough, puff black smoke. too lean and it'll never get up to full speed and kinda want to cut out once in a while.


----------

